# central american chiclids biotipe



## sasha (May 18, 2011)

hello
i am from portugal, so i may say sorry about some english errors.
this is my first topic in the forum, hoppe u guys help me with infos about my fishes.
i start a big project like 3 months ago.
las week i got my fishes.
tank is a 250x80x70 centimetres = 1340 liters , more or less.
i got wood and rocks and sand as hardscape with some plants, anubias nana, valisnerias gigantea.
my fishes are :
anphilophus lyonsi
antatheros robertsoni
paranetroplus gibbiceps
netroplus nematopus
Herichthys bocourti
vieja synspilum
got of all groups of 5, 6 fish, they r all young **** from Don Conkels.


----------



## sasha (May 18, 2011)

here is some pic of the start






look the size of this plants, about 2 meters long


----------



## sasha (May 18, 2011)

some photos of the fishes.
they are getting bigger and colorfull every day.
this photos are from the early days of the delivery so they r kinda bad colors, and im not good with the photo machine 

netroplus nematopus


paranetroplus gibbiceps


Vieja synspilum


Astatheros robertsoni


smal yellow fish is Herichthys bocourti and the other 2 are Anphilophus Lyonsi


hoppe u guys enjoy the tank.
any questions just ask, and i wait some help with some of this fishes.
in my contry they are very rare, like at the moment a few 5 people, or less, got some of those.
best regards


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *sasha*,

You have an amazing tank. I like the way you decorated it. Thank you for sharing.

Thanks,
matt


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome.

Tank looks great and nice choice of fish. It will be fun watching them grow and interact with each other.

Good luck...Bill


----------



## starplayer (May 3, 2011)

I would seriously love a tank I could stand in. javascript:emoticon(':thumb:')


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

I love the aquascaping and stock list. Very nice!


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Doing the math here, with a conversion to English measuring so I can better understand the size of this aquarium.
- About 8 feet long.
- 2 1/2 feet wide
- Around 2 feet tall.
Approximately 360 gallons.
8) Nice. 8) 
Please provide some updates on how well these cichlids all grow out together. I suspect things are definitely going to get busy in there, when they start pairing off.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Welcome to the C-F!

I believe you are going to be overrun with neets very soon! :lol:

You've got some large growing species in there and I fear it will not be enough room.

Do you have other tanks?

I would be prepared to lose some of those awesome plants too. The bocourti and synspilum will enjoy eating and tearing them up. 

Nice tank though!


----------



## sasha (May 18, 2011)

TheFishGuy said:


> Welcome to the C-F!
> 
> I believe you are going to be overrun with neets very soon! :lol:
> 
> ...


ty 
well i got babys so wen one of the groups start making pairs ill take all others of same specie.
so i will not keep all 40 ciclhis in the tank at they get old
yeah i know some of the plants probably will get eated or destroyed, but at least i try so ill keep my mind clean about it hehe.
ty for the coments


----------



## sasha (May 18, 2011)

hello
to give more infos about my tank and to take opinions to about the way im going.
i got 4 meters of LEDs lights like 56watts on total.
3 300watts Eheim / Jaeger to keep whater worm on winter
2 Eheim Professionell e3 electronic 2078 extern filters
to move whater and make the tank looks like a river i got a internal bomb, just to move whater, 5200 liters/ hour.
i got woods from my backyard ( dont know name of them in english) they are from the whine plant.
250 kilograms of rocks
130 kilograms of sand
I feed my fishes with lot of foods: sera granugreen, sera Onip, sera sipirulina tabs, sera vipagran, sera discus granulat, sirupila pellets, frozen blood worms, frozen artemia, and frozen cichlids mix. some time i give earth worms as life food.
i make weekly wather changes, about 200 to 400 liters and clean the filters like every 1 months, but not the 2 at same time.
best regards


----------



## sasha (May 18, 2011)

hello my friends
here are some more pic about my fishes, i toke them yesterday.
the camera and the camera man arent good but we can have an idea hows going hehe.

my supose gibbiceps pair


maybe a male gibbiceps


and maybe a female gibbiceps






they eat all day long, looks like they r unstoppable eaters.
my bocourti r growing like mad mans.
lyonsi r going very good to.
unfortanly i think i got 5 male nematopus what r the hods hehe.
best regards


----------



## sasha (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Having a five male group of the Neetroplus nematopus, is a bit disappointing. But, the rest of the occupants of this tank will be thankful if pair doesn't form up to spawn in there.
This pugnacious little species will take 'fry-protective aggression' to a whole new level in an aquarium.


----------



## sasha (May 18, 2011)

the broken pic


----------



## brandenburge (Jul 1, 2011)

Very nice looking tank... and great species too!  Hope they grow faster.


----------



## DISCIPLE (Sep 20, 2007)

sweet looking set up and aquascaping! well done!!!


----------



## sasha (May 18, 2011)

a lil update of my tank


----------

